# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  What was your favourite Brookie Family?

## Chris_2k11

I say the Corkhills!   :Thumbsup:  What does everyone else think?

----------


## Siobhan

> I say the Corkhills!  What does everyone else think?


was going to say that one too...

----------


## dddMac1

the Corkhills

----------


## Treacle

The Corkhills but Mandy Jordache and co were fab too when they put Trevor under the patio.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Corkhills!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bryan

the farhmans

three great women: Jackie, Sussanah and Patricia!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

> the farhmans
> 
> three great women: Jackie, Sussanah and Patricia!!!
> 
> bondboffin


I assume you mean Jacqui Farnham?

----------


## phils little sister

the corkhills

----------


## Treacle

The Shadwicks were fab in the early days.

----------


## melmarshall858

the jordaches 3 of the strongest women ever to be on brookie in their own ways

----------


## Treacle

> the jordaches 3 of the strongest women ever to be on brookie in their own ways


It was a shame when Beth was killed off.

----------


## JoeBoy1987

> It was a shame when Beth was killed off.


How Was BEth Killed Off!   :Searchme:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> How Was BEth Killed Off!


I think im wrong, but didn't she die in prison?   :Searchme:  Or something like that   :Confused:  I think im wrong though.

----------


## Treacle

Yes she did  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Yes she did


Ooh, i wasnt sure because it was like years ago! lol   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

I think it was 1995?

----------


## melmarshall858

yeah her character died of heart failure in prison in 1995 just before the trial which would have seen her walk free.
i know anna wanted to leave to persue other things which she did really well at but i felt it was a shame to kill off the character at that time when they could have done so much more with her or at least given her an happy ending by showing her get out of jail and leaving instead of dying

----------


## Treacle

The show went downhill so rapidly though, I bet she's glad she made the right decision now.

----------


## Soap Addict

I wanted to pick the Grants but they aren't listed, i think they were the best family, they should it how it was in the 80s in Liverpool with the Unions and being out of work. 

I think Sheila played an absolutely part when she was raped.  And who could forget Damon and Barry.  Shame they had to kill Damon off down an alley when he was away with his girlfriend, we never did find out why it happened.

----------


## Treacle

Sheila was fabulous, she also turned up on that spin-off video they did. The Lost Weekend  :Smile:

----------


## debbi

The Grants were my favourite as well
my schooltime crush was always Barry Grant but did you see him recently in The Bill -NO HAIR - it made me feel really old xx!!

----------


## Treacle

He looked better in Brookside.

----------


## jannine191

The Corkhills were cool !!
Jimmy played everything from a drug dealer to eventually going a bit loony !!

----------


## Treacle

Jimmy's mental breakdown lasted for too long though.

----------


## Bryan

> Jimmy's mental breakdown lasted for too long though.


it got boring but omg remember that weird arch in his garden lmao   :Rotfl:  

what a freak!!!

bondboffin

----------


## soapaddict

corkhills definetely

oh those were the days

----------


## Chris_2k11

Wow! Those Corkhills are racing ahead!   :Smile:

----------


## flipflop

The Jordaches

----------


## Chloe O'brien

You forgot the original and best brookie family ever.

*THE GRANTS*


"24 The clock is ticking for Jack" 
"All series you have been on the edge of your seat"
"3 july prepare yourself to have it pulled from under you"

 :Cheer:   :Thumbsup:   :Love:   :Cool:   :Bow:

----------


## Treacle

The Grant's were good but not as good as the Corkhills.

----------


## kirsty_g

murrys

----------


## Treacle

> murrys


Even the Simpsons were better than them. Bell, Ollie, Nat, Georgia and Danny.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Even the Simpsons were better than them. Bell, Ollie, Nat, Georgia and Danny.


Remember that Eleanor with the mad ex.

----------


## CrazyLea

i liked the dixons, but i didnt watch it for that long. i did not like the corkhills at all!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

You never liked the Corkhills?   :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Potato1992

shadwicks

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

shadwicks becuase my favourite character was Emily

----------


## Jessie Wallace

It would have to be erm, well i think the Murray's.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> It would have to be erm, well i think the Murray's.


They were ok, but I think the IVF storyline dragged on a bit! lol

----------


## CrazyLea

> You never liked the Corkhills?


no they did my head in all of them especially jackie n lindsay

----------


## Chris_2k11

> no they did my head in all of them especially jackie n lindsay


Oh I liked those two   :Smile:

----------


## Gabby

I liked them!!

----------


## Chloe-Elise

The Corkhills were my favourites.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i voted for the simpsons because i loved the incest story line between nat and georgia

----------


## *-Rooney-*

my fave has to be bothe the jordaches and the shadwicks but it only became the shadwicks once emily became involved with tinhead and stopped being a nice little girl

----------


## HoneyBee

The corkhills, You've gotta love Jimmy havent you? The Jordaches would have been my second choice.

----------


## Perdita

I liked the Farnhams, Jordaches and the Dixons, but best of all were the Corkhills  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Abbie

I remember watching it, I just cant remember which family is which?

----------


## thestud2k7

corkhills you couldnt hate jimmy if you wanted to

----------


## Chris_2k11

Jimmy Corkhill was a legend

----------


## brooksyrules

i think The Jordaches were a good family

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I remember Brookie from day 1 and the best family was the Grants.

----------


## sean slater

I dont know how anyone can vote for anyone else other than the Corkhills! So great! Jimmy, Lindsey, Jackie, absolute classics. Such a strong family, with a lot of problems, but very loyal to each other. I particularly like Jimmy and also the way that Lindsey saw off Gary and Callum! She's was a proper hard nut and they deserved every minute of it lol

----------


## tammyy2j

Corkhills all the way

----------


## no1abbafan

The Grants all the way - they were so dysfunctional but so true to life

----------

Chloe O'brien (20-11-2010), Siobhan (04-10-2010)

----------


## sean slater

The Grants are taking it a bit to far back for me. Though I love Barry Grant.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Brookie was my Eastenders.  Loved Damien and Barry.

----------


## TaintedLove

All the early Brookside era
The Grants
The Collins`s
The Jacksons

----------

